# marriage to a military in the uae



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I am writing with a heart ache, does any of you have any information on how to find somebody, who can help with the permission for me to get married to my fiance. He is in military and unfortunately needs permission to get married to a foreigner, which is me. If any of you know anything that can help us as his job does not help to proceed the paperwork. Please I would highly appreciate any suggestions or help. Thank you in advance


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Surely he, as a member of the Military, should know, or at least can ask around to find out?

Are you sure this isn't just an excuse to NOT marry you?


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey yes we know the procedure. What I am asking is there is somebody here who can help or knows somebody who can simply push the paperwork. The willingness to get married is not an issue, the rule of special permission is and his current work is not willing to help.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

monmoon said:


> Hey yes we know the procedure. What I am asking is there is somebody here who can help or knows somebody who can simply push the paperwork. The willingness to get married is not an issue, the rule of special permission is and his current work is not willing to help.


Unfortunately to get any paperwork agreed here, especially with the government, takes forever - don't be surprised if it's a year or more. Realistically only your future husband and his family/friends can push it through.

Good luck.


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes I understand all. However I'm asking for expertise of anybody who had similar issue or was in the same situation as me. Who can provide actual helpful info.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well what are your nationalities? As a military wife, his job has no say either way on who he can and cannot marry. Never heard of that.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you pregnant hence trying to rush process?


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

I would ask all who answer not to be judgmental. Pregnancy or rushing of the process is not an option here. What I am asking is, does anybody personally (not the people who have no idea or assume things with no knowledge about the subject ), had the experiance of applying for the permission for an expat wife, also if so how they did it without wasta help. Thank you


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Chocoholic in uae there is a requirement of special permission when getting married to a foreigner who is not Emirati.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Apologies wasn't meant to be so blunt, driving while posting


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

monmoon said:


> Chocoholic in uae there is a requirement of special permission when getting married to a foreigner who is not Emirati.


Yes but I thought that usually comes from the family and the courts. Never heard of an Emirati having to get permission from his employer to marry a foreigner. Certainly hasn't been the case with the friends that I have.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mariot said:


> Apologies wasn't meant to be so blunt, driving while posting


Well that's a particularly smart move don't you think? Surely there are enough deaths through texting/posting while driving etc.

We don't need any more, or have you "become" local already so the laws don't apply to you?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

And the Darwin Award goes to.......


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

monmoon said:


> Chocoholic in uae there is a requirement of special permission when getting married to a foreigner who is not Emirati.


Is there ?

You still haven't answered the question about your nationality as your profile says you are Emirati but you say you are not.

Nationality does matter here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Iggles - is that you?


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

i have heard of this rule. members of the military / armed forces are required to obtain special permission in the event they want to marry a foreigner. apparently this is for "national security" reasons. this does not apply to the police.

i know 2 people who were in this situation -

1 was an american who married an army officer from Ras Al Khaimah. As far as i know, they did not have any "wasta", they just had to go through the official processes, submit paperwork, subject themselves to background checks etc.

the 2nd was a german who is currently engaged to be married to someone from Abu Dhabi. they have been facing some difficulties in their situation as her fiancee was a part of the army and then deflected/left (not clear on details) and then joined some other public sector. 

as with EVERYTHING in this country, each case is different, and each person you speak to will give you different advice, tell you different things about the procedures.

tell your fiancee to get his act together and get the paperwork started. he is the only that will be a catalyst in this process, and he will have to fight to get it done. you can't sit around expecting an easy solution, because here, bureaucracy is king.


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Beeniedubai thank you very much for clear answer. Yes you are very right he needs to start being more proactive, however from what I know his superior at work refused to process the paperwork. That is my main concern if following the procedure is really that difficult or am I being delusional. Do you think I should consider seeking legal help and advice from a lawyer?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll agree with Beeniedubai in that he has to push and push for it. My husband used to work for UAE military in Abu Dhabi and it's constant red tape and drama. You have to get the right person, on the right day in a good mood and keep on and on at them until they do it.

I don't honestly think legal advise will help you, as it'll be down to one or two people at the end of the day to rubber stamp it.

If he's in Abu Dhabi then getting hold of someone at GHQ would be your best bet.


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Dear chocoholic yes he is under abu dhabi as he is in the Navy. The issue came from his superior at the base who refused to process the paperwork for him to be even sent to the HQ. From my understanding he is not allowed to go ther without permission or an appoitment and needs to follow hierarchy... it is all very overwhelming to me that is why I seek advise of people who were in similar situation. Thank you again for your advise!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

monmoon said:


> Dear chocoholic yes he is under abu dhabi as he is in the Navy. The issue came from his superior at the base who refused to process the paperwork for him to be even sent to the HQ. From my understanding he is not allowed to go ther without permission or an appoitment and needs to follow hierarchy... it is all very overwhelming to me that is why I seek advise of people who were in similar situation. Thank you again for your advise!


His superior clearly has an 'issue' with it. Your hubby to be, might have to break protocol and go over his head to the next ranking officer.


----------



## monmoon (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes I surely agree. Well going over his superior would cause a lot of chaos at work as I know personally this man is all about procedure and protocol. I wonder if there is any way to go around the procedure...


----------

